# I'm New here.



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

I am so glad I have found this website. I saw a poster in my hospital's waiting room.
It's so, so hard to go through this. It's a great comfort to know that there are so many couples that have succeeded. 
I am a bit sensitive today , so I won't go into all my problems. I'll leave it for another day. 
I just wanted to say hello to all you members and be sure that you will hear from me again.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Trollmor

Welcome to the site - im glad you have found us and hope you will soon feel right at home with us all, myself and hubby were at Barts and found then very nice, there are quite a few couples on here now from there.

Look forward to hearing from you again soon

Mel

x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Trollmor,

Welcome to Fertility Friends!

I look forward to chatting with you 

Tony,
x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Trollmor

Hello to you & welcome to our wonderfull "second" home 

Glad you saw our posters & decided to join us. Look forward to talking to you too & you just post whenever you are ready 

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Trollmor
Welcome to this amazing web site. There is so much help and support here, its overwhelming. When you ready, tap in and we are all here for you.
Good luck - hope tomorrow is better.
JoExxx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Hello Trollmor

Glad you found us. You will get lots of support from this site and meet some great people. 
Chat away whenever you like.

Take care

Dellxx


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Trollmor

Welcome to FF!

I too discovered this website from a poster in my fertility clinic and what a complete godsend it is! 

There are so many lovely people giving support, advice and info, don't know what I'd do without it now!

Sorry to hear you are feeling sensitive at the moment, hope you will feel better soon.

Best wishes.

Lisa 
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Trollmor 


I'm new too and also havin a bad day, cant get into anything, moping about, tearful, thinking about not doing treatment after all, am convinced its gonna fail. also had chat with friend on the phone who says I've shut everyone out and nobody knows what to say to me anymore. I know shes right but just didnt need to hear it.  
So I'll join you today in an imaginary huge drink to drown our sorrows, could really do with a real one at the moment.

Take Care, the sun'll shine for both of us tomorrow

kimj x


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Trollmor and KimJ,

Welcome to ff. There are loads of people here to support you especially when you are feeling a little down. It's nice to talk to people who are going through similar problems. 

Kimj - we all know how you feel as I think all our buckets of tears could fill an ocean. Try and remain positive, it's the only thing that gets us through all of this. This site has shown that miracles do happen and there is a chance it could happen for you also.

Good luck!

Crystal
x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you to all of you for your lovely messages. 
Today I felt so much better. My lovely husband gave me some well needed TLC when I came home from work yesterday, and today I woke up feeling fine. I have faith in the staff at Barts. They have been absolutely fantastic. 
Thanks again. :-D


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi I'm new here today. I'm scarlet. I have a 2 year old who was conceived naturally after 9mths. Have since discovered I have polycystic ovaries since trying for another baby after 4 mths. I had an operation back in November to sort that out. Since I have also tried clomid for 4 mths to no avail and then found out my husband has a problem with his sperm. We are about to commence our first go at IUI next month. We live in France but are from the UK and the language barrier is causing an immense problem adding to our stress.
I have been reading everyone notes (as much as I can). There is a lot of good info on here. I know I am very lucky to already have a healthy child but I can't help the longing for another child. Hope to hear from some of you soon. Especially anyone who has gone through IUI to tell me what to expect. And to everyone else good luck as we all deserve the chance to become a mum.
Scarlet


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Scarlet,

Welcome to FF! I am glad you have found lots of good advice so far here.

I have had 2 attempts with IUI and it really is a painless (in my experience procedure). Why not pop into the IUI Cyclers thread, you would be more than welcome and will get lots of support there.

Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=8105;start=50;boardseen=1

Lots of luck.

Laine x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I am not sure how all this site works at the moment. I posted my message on but was not sure how to find out if I got a reply. I just went into search under my name.
So IUI is not that painfull. At least that is one thing not to worry about. Did it work for you? I keep hearing different stories. But I we are all different.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Scarlet,

You just need to go back to your original message to see if there have been any replies.

The actual IUI istself, I didn't find painful. The bit that I found uncomfortable was the injections only afterwards though as they sting a little.

Unfortunately, the IUI didn't work for me. However, we do have success stories with IUI on here. 

Laine x


----------

